# Issue of License After Test results



## gogo (Dec 11, 2017)

Hi, Just wondering how long it takes for States to Issue SE license after the results are received? NE and IL Particularly.


----------



## bassplayer45 (Dec 12, 2017)

Took me a month or more to get it. After I sent everything to Illinois, took them about 45 days and I got it reviewed and approved on the next session. Maybe 2 months at the most


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Dec 12, 2017)

That's to get the license. You should get assigned a license number right away (within a week I would guess); at that point I would say it's official and you can go ahead an order stamps and call yourself an SE (in my opinion).


----------



## tenguy23 (Dec 12, 2017)

If you passed in Illinois, you should be able to look up your license number now on IDFPR's website, then take that number and go to the eLicense tool to print your 5x7 license.


----------



## poopnerd (Dec 12, 2017)

I checked on there, but i'm not finding my information yet.

The darn IDFPR site is strange.  Looks like i can submit all the information through NCEES.... or do i need to submit some via the paper form? Where to pay?

Thanks,


----------



## tenguy23 (Dec 13, 2017)

Poopnerd: Perhaps you aren't seeing your Illinois stats on IDFPR yet as they may still be processing today/tomorrow or this week. I just saw my SE license Tuesday around 4pm. I was already preapproved to sit for the 16hr exam by the IL SE board several years ago, and so long as my Experience and Education requirements didn't lapse, the 3rd "E" of passing he Exam is all that an Illinois prospective SE needs to be licensed and obtain a number. If you are of a different situation, then you might need to check with an IDFPR representative. There was no additional fee to go find my license on IDFPR and print it. The only reason an Illinois SE would need to submit more info to NCEES, I believe, is if you want to apply your license to states outside of Illinois or create one of those "NCEES records."


----------



## gogo (Dec 13, 2017)

tenguy23 said:


> Poopnerd: Perhaps you aren't seeing your Illinois stats on IDFPR yet as they may still be processing today/tomorrow or this week. I just saw my SE license Tuesday around 4pm. I was already preapproved to sit for the 16hr exam by the IL SE board several years ago, and so long as my Experience and Education requirements didn't lapse, the 3rd "E" of passing he Exam is all that an Illinois prospective SE needs to be licensed and obtain a number. If you are of a different situation, then you might need to check with an IDFPR representative. There was no additional fee to go find my license on IDFPR and print it. The only reason an Illinois SE would need to submit more info to NCEES, I believe, is if you want to apply your license to states outside of Illinois or create one of those "NCEES records."


I got it. Monday evening CTS released result. Tuesday morning NCEES update, Tuesday evening SE license. Yay...


----------

